# Hilton & Sheratons Hotels in your city



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

In the last decades, these two hotel trademarks went to the whole world, from the big capitals to other less known cities. Show us on this thread the Hilton and Sheraton hotels of your cities.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Starting here with the *Hilton Buenos Aires*, one of the first buildings made in the new neighborhood Puerto Madero:


----------



## poshbakerloo (Jan 16, 2007)

*Hilton Manchester (UK)
*


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Hilton Rotterdam:










http://www.rotterdamsehotelnacht.nl/events/officiele-opening-hotelnacht-42/


----------



## TheSkyscraperNetwork (May 9, 2015)

Don't have a PIC but Sheraton Colombo(22fl) will open in 2016


----------



## DEsl (Mar 15, 2015)

TheSkyscraperNetwork said:


> Don't have a PIC but Sheraton Colombo(22fl) will open in 2016


You mean this?


----------



## TheSkyscraperNetwork (May 9, 2015)

Yep


----------



## Stay young (Jul 29, 2015)

In Hanoi, we do have those 2 brands.
For Hilton, we have only one hotel named Hilton Hanoi Opera. It is located in central Hanoi in the historic French Quarter (5minutes walking from the Returned Sword Lake) since 1999.
For Sheratons, we have Sheraton Hanoi Hotel which is surrounded by lush gardens, sweeping lawns, and tranquil courtyards. It symbolizes a peaceful oasis and features picturesque views of West Lake (less than 10 minutes from downtown Hanoi).


----------



## ZMO211 (Feb 13, 2010)

*Hilton Surfers Paradise

Gold Coast, Queensland, Australia

*

Still brand new, was only completed last year I believe. Staying there in January next year.

Its in a tourist area that is experiencing rapid growth, there is a miniature mall strip of retail boutiques on the ground floor and it is walking distance to a recently built tramway.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Great hotel, but you would still have to carry your board to the beach.


----------



## Y.archbog (Nov 15, 2013)

HILTON BOGOTA, COLOMBIA 









http://www.72granhotel.com/images/home1.jpg


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

*Very* interesting.


----------



## Bogdy (Feb 28, 2010)

Former Howard Johnson Hotel in Bucharest. From 28th August it will become the first Sheraton Hotel opened in Romania.

Romania i Bulgària 2012 by Jordi Joan Fabrega, on Flickr


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*Amsterdam*

Build in 1962

The exterior looks very dull, the inside seems to be very luxerious.


----------



## Mr_Dru (Dec 15, 2008)

*Amsterdam Airport*

Next month this Hilton will be replaced for...









...this one.


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

That looks really cool.


----------



## dj4life (Oct 22, 2009)

Stockholm, Sweden:

Hilton Stockholm Slussen Hotel 

Hilton Stockholm Slussen Hotel above the Centralbron by Charles, on Flickr

Stockholm Sheraton Hotel

Photo taken in Norrmalm, Stockholm, Sweden 2011. by HANNA ASTEPHAN, on Flickr

Stockholm Sheraton by James Tarpley, on Flickr


----------



## Ethaniel83 (Jun 2, 2006)

from Kuala Lumpur


----------



## Copperknickers (May 15, 2011)

Jesus. I think ours must be one of the crappiest in the world:


Source: Photobucket - Mori786

It's the tallest building there, next to the Scottish Power building (which is a render in this picture but is nearly finished now I understand).


----------



## Chicagoago (Dec 2, 2005)

Here is the Sheraton in downtown Chicago:



















The Palmer House Hilton:



















The Hilton Towers:




























The new Hilton Garden Loop under construction now:










Hilton Garden River North:










Hilton Suites:










A few owned by Hilton with different names (there are a ton, these are a few of the interesting ones)

The Wit by Hilton:



















Embassy Suites










The Drake










Waldorf


----------

